# Anybody seen Blood into Wine?



## wormcoach (May 27, 2011)

Has anybody seen Blood into Wine? Great movie. I really enjoyed it. Mondovino is also quite good. Mondovino is what got me started thinking that maybe I should make some wine.


----------



## ibglowin (May 27, 2011)

Living in the desert southwest and growing grapes myself you bet! I also have a couple of bottles of Caduceus (purchased in San Antonio no less) in the cellar as well.


----------



## UglyBhamGuy (May 27, 2011)

Watched it on Netflix a few months ago. Great movie.


----------



## joea132 (May 28, 2011)

Yeah this is one of the best independant movies I've seen. Funny, smart, and interesting. It was nice to see I'm not the only guys in the world making wine with tattoos. It seems like everyone has the impression its only old Italians and uptight snobs who make wine!

Best Quote:
"When you chose a name did you realize it said 'douche' right in the middle of it?"


----------



## MrTaylor (May 28, 2011)

Watching the movie Bottle Shock is what first made me want to make wine.


----------



## jet (May 28, 2011)

Blood Into Wine was pretty good.

Bottle Shock was a very entertaining, albeit highly fictionalized, movie.

Mondovino, WTH?


----------



## joea132 (May 28, 2011)

Mondovino was an independent flick about the modern wine industry and how certain people such as Parker have influenced the way vintners make wine specifically to cater to their tastes. It gave alot of examples of small wineries who lost their identities to get better ratings and fame. It opened my eyes quite a bit. They also showed how huge wineries were crushing the identities of the small guys and buying out their land etc. 

It was a little difficult to watch and drawn out in some parts but I would recommend it to any wine maker or aspiring vinyard owner.


----------



## ibglowin (May 28, 2011)

It's in French with english subtitles IIRC.


----------



## jet (May 28, 2011)

ibglowin said:


> It's in French with english subtitles IIRC.



Not all of it. Some of the interviews were with Americans.


----------



## Airplanedoc (May 28, 2011)

joea132 said:


> Mondovino was an independent flick about the modern wine industry and how certain people such as Parker have influenced the way vintners make wine specifically to cater to their tastes. It gave alot of examples of small wineries who lost their identities to get better ratings and fame. It opened my eyes quite a bit. They also showed how huge wineries were crushing the identities of the small guys and buying out their land etc.
> 
> It was a little difficult to watch and drawn out in some parts but I would recommend it to any wine maker or aspiring vinyard owner.



I think I have heard this same story from companies located in St. Louis Mo, Golden Co, and Milwaukee Wi ---- Well actually Leuven, Johannesburg, and Montreal Since they all sold out


----------



## wormcoach (May 28, 2011)

Glad to see we got some takers on this post. 

Jet, I've got Bottle Shock cued up.

ibglowen, I lived near Show Low for about 10 years and had been through Jerome several times. I had no idea what was going on and by whom. If I had, I would have stopped. I'm missing the dry desert climate about now.

What inspired me about blood into wine is that it was like a sequel to Mondovino. It's about this creative wine enterprise by a former high profile (at least in some circles) music star who gets together with a guy who started making wine because of the apples he collected while mapping AZ forestlands. 

These guys come out of left field, really, as far as the world of wine is considered, but create world class wines, while many an established winery is wondering what they should be doing.


----------



## wormcoach (May 28, 2011)

joea132 said:


> Yeah this is one of the best independant movies I've seen. Funny, smart, and interesting. It was nice to see I'm not the only guys in the world making wine with tattoos. It seems like everyone has the impression its only old Italians and uptight snobs who make wine!
> 
> Best Quote:
> "When you chose a name did you realize it said 'douche' right in the middle of it?"



That was hilarious. I liked how he named a wine after his mother as well.


----------



## ibglowin (May 29, 2011)

They definitely march to the tune of a different drummer which is always interesting to see what comes out of that effort. There are some great songs in the soundtrack as well such as the classic hit "World Up My Ask" (lol) and my personal favorite which is on the homepage of the winery website is "Indigo Children"


----------



## wormcoach (May 30, 2011)

*Bottle Shock*

Watched Bottle Shock. Very good. Great characters and wonderful story line. I'm not familiar with the history it portrays, although they summarize it at the end, so I can't comment on the dramatic license invoked.


----------



## wormcoach (May 30, 2011)

Mike, I just checked out your vineyard/winery. Very nice!!!!


----------



## ibglowin (May 30, 2011)

Thanks for the kudo's! If you liked Bottle Shock you would love "Judgement in Paris" which the movie was "loosely" based on. Its really a look back at the history of Napa and who were the people that really put it on the map and were not satisfied making crap jug table wines anymore. You can pick it up in paperback on Amazon for pretty cheap.


----------



## roblloyd (May 30, 2011)

I just added that to my netflix queue also Bottle Shock and Introduction to Wine. Then from my library 3 discs of Uncorked.

These look interesting. Especially now that the major shows are done with the season.


----------



## joea132 (May 30, 2011)

Introduction to Wine was kind of crappy. It was the very basic information about wine.


----------



## wormcoach (May 31, 2011)

I'll check it out. Fascinating stuff.


----------

